# Some More Smokies Trouts



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

Went out Friday and hit a few nearby creeks in the National Park, from bigger waters to small headwater creeks. Caught scads of fish all day. Nothing huge, but just normal small-stream wild fish. Had a very enjoyable day.

Photodump:































 

Hit one little creek at about 5,000' elevation, up under the red spruces. This is one of my favorite streams, and holds some of the most vibrant colored specks I've ever seen anywhere.

'




















Kept a 5-fish limit and grilled them up for supper over some pecan coals with fried red taters with bacon and onions. Quite delicious.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome photos Hillbilly!!


----------



## Vance1012 (Jun 19, 2016)

What flies do you use on those mountain trout I went blue lining a couple weeks ago and only fly I got hit on was the squirmy worm, I would like to go ahead and catch some on some "real" flies lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 19, 2016)

I catch mine on #14 Elk Hair Caddis on those small steams. Here's a couple from yesterday...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

Vance1012 said:


> What flies do you use on those mountain trout I went blue lining a couple weeks ago and only fly I got hit on was the squirmy worm, I would like to go ahead and catch some on some "real" flies lol



If you look in the mouths of several of those, you will see a #14 yellow/orange Stimulator. My go-to combo on most of the small streams is a #14 Stimulator with a #14-#16 yellow or tan nymph about a foot and a half under it. Other patterns that produce well are #12-#14 Yellow Palmer, #14 Elk-hair Caddis, #14 Thunderhead, #14 Yellow Humpy, #14 Orange Palmer, #14 Parachute Adams. In late summer, hopper and ant patterns do well. Usually, stealth (can't emphasize this enough-think like you're deer hunting,) presentation and a drag-free drift are more important than pattern. Most of the fish in these small streams are opportunistic feeders, but are very wary and easily spooked. If you can see the fish, they can see you. You want to keep a low profile, wear camo or dark clothing, and hide behind rocks and bushes.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 19, 2016)

Awsome!  Them small streams can be BIG fun


----------



## GLS (Jun 19, 2016)

Curious about rod length, line weight, type-WF or DT, and leader length on these small streams.

  Instead of frying those potatoes, try this:
I like cutting the mini-sized potatoes into quarters and putting in a gallon ziploc back.  Pour in olive oil, enough to coat potatoes by massaging outside of bag.  Put on a cookie sheet with alumium foil to cut down on clean-up after cooking. Shake on salt, pepper or favorite seasoning, skin side down on the foil. Put in preheated oven at 375 for 20-25 minutes--they will begin to slightly brown.  You could use cut up new potatoes into pieces about the same size in your photo or a little bigger.  I know nothing tastes better than fried food, but potatoes cooked like above ain't too shabby.  Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

Fine country, purty fish, great food. It` don`t get better`n that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

GLS said:


> Curious about rod length, line weight, type-WF or DT, and leader length on these small streams.
> 
> Instead of frying those potatoes, try this:
> I like cutting the mini-sized potatoes into quarters and putting in a gallon ziploc back.  Pour in olive oil, enough to coat potatoes by massaging outside of bag.  Put on a cookie sheet with alumium foil to cut down on clean-up after cooking. Shake on salt, pepper or favorite seasoning, skin side down on the foil. Put in preheated oven at 375 for 20-25 minutes--they will begin to slightly brown.  You could use cut up new potatoes into pieces about the same size in your photo or a little bigger.  I know nothing tastes better than fried food, but potatoes cooked like above ain't too shabby.  Gil



I was using an 8' 3 weight with a WF floating line and about a 7' braided leader base with around 3' of 2 lb test Maxima Chameleon mono tippet. I like a long rod even on small streams-helps to keep line off the water and keep the fly from dragging. The WF is the ticket for small creeks, because you often only have a few feet of fly line out.

I do taters the same way as you describe often myself, and enjoy them a lot. Just like cast-iron fried taters with my trout.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Fine country, purty fish, great food. It` don`t get better`n that.



Unless you got Nic up here helpin' you catch fish and eat vittles.


----------



## Raylander (Jun 19, 2016)

You make my heart hurt. I love the small water and its been far too long


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Unless you got Nic up here helpin' you catch fish and eat vittles.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 19, 2016)

Is the water as low there as it is here?  It's gittin dry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Is the water as low there as it is here?  It's gittin dry.



Not too bad yet in the Smokies here. It came some good drenching rain Wed, and again Friday night. Over around Asheville though, it's dry as a popcorn poot.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pure envy from this flatlander.  Id like to know a little about that porter too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Pure envy from this flatlander.  Id like to know a little about that porter too.



It's made here in the Waynesville area. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## GaFlyGuy (Jun 19, 2016)

Noob question but how do you all deal with the snakes ? Nice photos !


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice post Hillbilly... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 19, 2016)

GaFlyGuy said:


> Noob question but how do you all deal with the snakes ? Nice photos !



Walk right on past em.


----------



## pnome (Jun 19, 2016)

Man, you are living well!


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 19, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Pure envy from this flatlander.  Id like to know a little about that porter too.



That's what I was thinking, purdy fish though hillbilly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2016)

GaFlyGuy said:


> Noob question but how do you all deal with the snakes ? Nice photos !





Flaustin1 said:


> Walk right on past em.



What he said^^. Walk on by, they ain't gonna bother you. If they bow up on me, I'll grab 'em and chunk 'em out of the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2016)

Good lookin fish you rounded up there.


----------



## Vance1012 (Jun 20, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you look in the mouths of several of those, you will see a #14 yellow/orange Stimulator. My go-to combo on most of the small streams is a #14 Stimulator with a #14-#16 yellow or tan nymph about a foot and a half under it. Other patterns that produce well are #12-#14 Yellow Palmer, #14 Elk-hair Caddis, #14 Thunderhead, #14 Yellow Humpy, #14 Orange Palmer, #14 Parachute Adams. In late summer, hopper and ant patterns do well. Usually, stealth (can't emphasize this enough-think like you're deer hunting,) presentation and a drag-free drift are more important than pattern. Most of the fish in these small streams are opportunistic feeders, but are very wary and easily spooked. If you can see the fish, they can see you. You want to keep a low profile, wear camo or dark clothing, and hide behind rocks and bushes.



Thanks for the info I'll be sure to try them out and hope for success, hopefully pics will come


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful fish!  Great photos!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2016)

Awesome pic NCH, as always!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 24, 2016)

I really love those small fish in those small streams.  I don't know why...  Its just some of the best fun I have with a rod.

Thanks for sharing ChillyBilly.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, great pictures.  Would you believe, I used to throw those back not realizing what I was catching.  It took me 4 years to find a secret stretch of wild creek like that.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice pics buddy, I've not been able to do much of that this year, I sure want to though.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 26, 2016)

awesome pics.
5000 ft elevation.  highs in the 60's?? maybe 70?
any mosquitoes ???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2016)

95g atl said:


> awesome pics.
> 5000 ft elevation.  highs in the 60's?? maybe 70?
> any mosquitoes ???



Something like that. Plenty of skeeters, plus blackflies and gnats.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 27, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Something like that. Plenty of skeeters, plus blackflies and gnats.



Gotcha on the bugs.   But the weather is worth it.....

We've been in the MID 90's all weekend, 30 miles NE of Atlanta.  Yuck.  *Save a spot for me*, once my son is out of school....i'm moving up that way.  Sick of the summer heat and darn traffic here.  _Plus all the yanks taking over and their lib ways._  3000-4000 ft elevation has the PERFECT summer climate.  

You're a lucky man.


----------

